# Ebene Dublizieren in einem bestimmten Abstand



## FoRi (22. September 2005)

ich will auf einer Seite linien in einem bestimmten Abstand haben. So wie Linien auf einem Blatt Papier. Gibt es eine einfache Möglichkeit eine Linie zu dublizieren und diese dann in einem bestiommten Abstand vom Original zu platzieren. Im Corel kann man sowas einstellen. Geht das im PS auch?

 Oder gibt es eine einfachere Lösung Viele Linien auf einmal zu erstellen?


----------



## hotschen (23. September 2005)

Also für sowas ist PS das falsche Programm. Was du machen kannst: erstelle eine neue Datei mit 1px Breite und deinem gewünschten Abstand für die Höhe. Anschliessen den untersten Pixel mit Buntstift schwarz machen, strg-A für alles auswählen, Bearbeiten-->Muster festlegen (o.ä, hab grad kein PS hier) --> Mit Füllwerkzeug in der neuen Datei eine Ebene mit diesem Muster füllen. Ist imo die einfachste Möglichkeit. Wenn du natürlich nur 2 oder 3 Linien brauchst....Ebene kopieren--> Verschieben-Werkzeug anklicken (v) und mit Pfeiltasten die Linie verschieben. (shift+Pfeiltaste für 10ner Schritte)


----------



## Neurodeamon (23. September 2005)

Es geht auch einfacher: Raster aktivieren, gewünschte Rastermaße einstellen (magnetisches Raster aktivieren) und die grafische Linie mit ALT-»gedrückt halten« + Maus bewegen. (Das erstellt eine Kopie vom Objekt und hängt sie an den Mauscursor)


----------



## rundes kipfal (23. September 2005)

Such mal nach "Scanlines"

 mfg


----------

